# Newer Fiat Hymer A-Class or older Mercedes?



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

I don;t know if this is oK but I have placed this in the "newcomers" section as well. Hope I haven't blotted my copybook before I have started!

This requires your patience and support! Having received super advice about the comfort of Hymer A-class beds, we have definitely decided as ex-towers to go straight to a Hymer A-class. Why Hymer? Well, overwintering is important now and when we retire and the PUAL walls have not failed to impress. Why A-class? Legends of quality and the obvious economy of space. Also I like the extra storage. We would probably like a 544 or 584 as the length means we could park it occasionally at home. HOWEVER, the original plan was to wait for retirement (3/4 years) and spend the lump sum on a newer Hymer i.e. 2002 or newer with double floors. The problem with an extended research period is that we want one NOW! However the funds are not there at present so we could look for something a bit older. Whenever we buy, we would want to be completely assured that the vehicle would be sufficiently reliable for continental trips e.g.Spain and Latvia, where we have relations. 

So the questions are:
a) Is it worth paying the premium for the double floor (post 2002)?
b) Are Fiat 2.8 engines much different from 2.8JTD egines in terms of economy?
c) Mercedes Hymers - are they so reliable that age is not a problem? I ask this as, at Brownhills, they have a 1995 in excellent internal condition for not too much money.
d) Left hand drive does not worry me and seems sensible for continental touring on less familiar roads. Are we better to import or go to visit places with generally good feedback e.g. Deepcar?
e) As a first van, are we better off buying a cheaper, older model and thenhoping we can part-exchange it for a newer model when the retirement cheque comes in?

These may sound like simple and naive questions but they are the ones that are on my mind at the moment. Any feedback would be most appreciated.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,
It is a catch 22 question 8O 
We started 3+yrs ago with a 99yr Autoroller4. We then traded up to a Lunar Champ A630 2004, we now have a Hymer 544L 2005. So if I had to answer your question is this the best route? The answer would be? No, No, No. But that was theonly way we could afford it at that time. So the answer is:
If you are 100% certain the Motorhoming is for you....then....get the best one you can afford that suits you ideals.
Hope this helps.

Steve.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I suppose getting started is the big step. :wink:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,
My answer's in letter order,(I do not own a Hymer but what your asking is pretty standard to any motorhome.)

a, yes.
b, in round figures you should get mid to high 20's mpg (driving style dependent)
c, Fiat or Merc,it just depends what badge you want on the front!!.At the sort of mileage most people do the fiats are great,
d, If possible,buy from a "local-ish" dealer.
e. NO,NO,NO, spend as much as you can afford.

F, TIP-The best TENNER you will spend is joining this site. :wink: 

Gary


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Newer Fiat, Older Mercedes*

Only just seen this, and as usual, can't stop myself commenting. I think you need to be "at home" in what you buy. The first key question needs to be, "Can I see myself - and partner/wife/dog etc, being happy in this for x weeks of the year?" If there are things about it that seem a damn nuisance when you're looking round, they aren't going to go away ! You need to sit down in the van with the partner/wife/dog, and think about all the things that one does in the van, and see if the balance of Goods outweighs the number of Bads.

Loads of gizmos, gadgets, accessories etc are only valuable if the answer to the first key question is YES.

The base chassis is a matter of choice. Some prefer Fiat, others Merc, still others Ford Transit. Second key question - "Am I - and will I continue to be - happy driving this to wherever we want to go ?"

When you've done that, you've moreorless cracked it - for now.

But after a couple of years, you'll start thinking about whether a different van would suit you better, and then you go through the whole process again, but this time the key questions are pre loaded by the fact that you have a van to trade/sell, so it becomes.."Would the improvement that this van offers, justify the expenditure of the rest of my worldly wealth ?

You'll probably go through this cycle a few times. So don't spend too long looking for the perfect van. Choose something you feel comfortable with now, and then go with the flow !

Happy hunting...

Smick


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter,

the old saying is you get what you pay for. I bought the merc 640 three years ago loved it but in the end wanted the rear bed because of the large amount of time we spent living in it. Bought the 680 in April last year and love it even more. The difference between the 1998 640 and the 2002 680 is dramatic on so many counts I could bore you to tears for hours.

If you can wait I would suggest you do so because regardless of the fact that they hold their value well you will still drop cash. 

The question is what value do you put on your happiness?

Merc v Fiat - wherever you go here or on the continent you can get service and parts for both brands. My memory is that you have to change camshaft drive belts on the fiat at 60k intervals but not on the merc.

get a turbo whatever way you go!

Dont let LHD phase you. They are easy to drive here and will make life easier for you on the continent

Read the thread on Brownhills in company reports. Forearmed is forewarned.

I can thoroughly recommend deepcar!



good luck with your decision


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter

We have done similar to SANDJ bought a Hymer T class, then moved to a A class Hymer B544. The main reason we changed is that we now want to go out more in the winter and because you don't have the awning out at this time of the year,you spent more time in the van. We found that with the T class setup with the kitchen in the middle, when somebody was cooking it tied up any movement within the van.

Hope this helps 

Steve F


----------



## 101859 (Nov 21, 2006)

Why a Hymer?

Euromobil are the best insulated vans also more robust than Hymer.
Frankia also very well built.

If you plan on winter use double floor a must.


----------



## 102571 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hiya Pete,
A year ago we bought a 4 month old Avondale, it was a nice looker which is what made us buy it. However as new comers to motorhomes we had no experience nor anybody to advise as to what suited us, so come last winter if you remember, we had quite a lot of frosty weather and the van froze up one night due to it's poor design and boy was it cold inside!!
Last July, having now gained a bit more experience I exchanged it for a Hymer 584 and it suits us perfectly, plenty of room and a very good build quality. Our prefencies were that we wanted to have a separate shower and toilet, a bed that didn't have to be struggled with every night (a pull down in the 584 is fine) and because we do go to Germany in the winter, a double floor that will stand up to low temperatures.
So my advise is buy right the first time, because you will loose money if you are part exchanging.

Hope this helps you, and have a pleasant journey when you go on holiday.
Incidently you will find that on the continent they cater tons more for motorhomes than this money grabbing England......well that's what I find anyway.

Good luck Keith.


----------

